# مميزات محرك الديزل



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
................
المقدمة 
في عام 1893 م حصل رودلف ديزل على براءة اختراع محرك ذي إشعال ذاتي وهو ما يسمى بمحرك ديزل 

........
أجزاء محرك الديزل 



..............
مميزات محرك الديزل
1-كفاءة حرارية عالية نتيجة زيادة نسبة الانضغاط في محركات الديزل وينتج عن ذالك انخفاظ نسبة الاستهلاك النوعي للوقود 
2-قلة حدوث الحرائق 
3-توليد عزم دوران كبير عند السرعات المنخفضة 
4-نواتج احتراق اقل ضررا مقارنه بمحركات البنزين
5-طول العمر الافتراضي للمحرك 
6-رخص الوقود المستخدم 

عيوب محرك الديزل 
1-كبر وزن محرك الديزل (مقارنه في محرك البنزين )
2-ظهور الدخان عند الأحمال المختلفة 
3-دقة صيانة منظومة الحقن
4-تسارع المحرك بطيء (مقارنه في محرك البنزين )

الفرق بين محرك الديزل والبنزين
الديزل 
1-لا يوجد في دائرة الإشعال ( دلكو و كويل و بواجي و اسلاك بواجي )
2-استبدال الكلبريتر أو البخاخ (بأنواعه ) ب مضخة ديزل 
3- اختلاط الوقود والهواء يكون داخل عرفة الاحتراق بينما البنزين يكون خراجه


.......
كيف يعمل محرك الديزل 
عمل محرك الديزل مشابه لحد كبير للمحرك البنزين 
ولكن يختلف عنه 
انه يكون الإشعال جبري (عن طريق ضغط المكبس (البستم ) بدلا عن البوجي في محرك البنزين )



شوط السحب
يتم في هذه المرحلة فتح صمام الهواء ومن ثم دخول الهواء الى غرفة الاحتراق ويعتمد كمية الهواء الداخل 
على حجم المحرك و إبعاد الاسطوانة وشكل تصميم مجاري السحب
شوط الضغط 
يتم في هذه المرحلة ضغط الهواء بداخل الاسطوانة 
1-نسبة الانضغاط حوالي 1:20 في المحركات المزودة بالشاحن التربييني
2-نسبة الانضغاط 1:18 في المحركات العادية 
3-ضغط الانضغاط 30-55 بار تقريبا 
4-درجة حرارة الهواء 500- 750 درجه مئوية تقريبا 
وكل هذا يساعد على الاشتعال الذاتي عند الحقن

شوط القدرة 
يتم في هذه المرحلة الاستفادة من الشغل الناتج من عملية الاحتراق 
شوط العادم 
يفتح صمام العادم لكي يتم طرد الغاز الناتج عن عملية الاحتراق 

.............

أنواع المضخات الديزل 
يوجد نوعان من المضخات 
الأول 
مضخة دائرية
الثانية 
مضخة مستقيم


اليمنى دائريه 
اليسري مستقيمه

اشكال مختلف من المضخات 


........................
أنواع الرشاشات ( بخاخات )
1-مباشر 
2-غير مباشر


مقارنه بينهما 



........................
شمعات التسخين 
تجهز محركات الحق الغير المباشر أو بعض المحركات الصغيرة الحديثة ذات الحقن المباشر بدائرة كهربية متصلة بشمعات تسخين تركب بجوار الرشاش وبداخل غرف الاحتراق للتسخين الهواء بداخلها للمساعدة المحرك تشغيلة في حالات الطقس الباردة أو توقف المحرك لفترات طويلة دون العمل وتركب بوضع تكون فيه قريبة من الرشاش (البخاخ ) 



..................
إشكال غرف الاحتراق
في محركات الديزل يتم تجهيز الخليط الهواء والوقود بداخل غرفة الاحتراق وبحسب جودة هذا الخليط يتم الاحتراق الكامل أو العكس 
هذه نموذج من غرفة احترق (حركة دورا نية )



وفي النهاية ارجوا ان ينال الموضوع اعجابكم 
من لديه اضافه 
فلا يبخل بها 
او من لديه سؤال 
فاليسال
ودمتم سالميين 




و هذا بحث اخر 

تأكيد للمعلومات 



يعتبر محرك الديزل من محركات الاحتراق الداخلي حيث يقوم بتحويل الطاقة الكيميائية الكامنة في وقود (زيت الغاز)الى طاقة حركية. أول من اخترع المحرك الديزل هو رودولف ديزل في عام 1892 و الهدف من وراء هذا الإختراع هو إيجاد محرك ذو كفاءة أعلى من كفاءة محرك البنزين. وتأتي الزيادة في الكفاءة من إرتفاع نسبة االضغط (compresses ratio) في محركات الديزل حيث تتراوح ما بين 1:14 إلى 1:25 أما البنزين فيتراوح ما بين 1:8 إلى 1:12 و كما هو معروف أن كفاءة المحرك تتناسب طرديا مع نسبة االضغط.

مما يتكون المحرك الديزل ؟

يتكون المحرك من مجموعه من المكابس (البساتم) تتناوب في حركة إزاحة ذهابا وإيابا من أجل إدارة عمود ( الكرنك ) وبذلك تتولُّد حركة دورانية من حركه ترددية منتظمة.

كيفية عمل المحرك الديزل:.

شرح كيفية عمل الكباس (البستم) الواحد
يهبط الكباس في الاسطوانه المحكمة الغلق(السلندر) علية ليسحب الهواء ويملاء به (الفراغ)<--(السعة اللترية) داخل الأسطوانة. 
عند صعود الكباس (البستم) يقوم بضغط الهواء كلما اقترب من أعلى الأسطوانة. 
وعند مكان معين من صعوده يتم حقن الديزل اللازم للإشتعال. 
تحت الضغط العالي والحرارة الكافية الناتجة عن الضغط مع وجود (وقود) يحدث احتراق قوي كاف لدفع الكباس إلى أسفل الأسطوانة.
يتصل الكباس (البستم) ب أجزاء ميكانيكية، تعمل على تحويل حركة البستم الى حركة دوران وذلك عن طريق عمود الكرنك 
دورة المحرك:
تتكون دورة المحرك من أربع مراحل هي: 1/ السحب. 2/ الانضغاط. 3/ الإشتعال أو الإحتراق. 4/ العادم.
1-مرحلة السحب : يتم فيها سحب الهواء فقط داخل السلندر عن طريق نزول المكبس او البستم الى الاسفل 
-مرحلة الانضغاط : بصعود البستم الى الاعلى تتم عملية ضغط الهواء المسحوب من المرحلة الاولى وعند نسبة ضغط معينة يتم ضخ الوقود (الديزل)
مرحلة الاشتعال او الاحتراق : تتم عملية انفجار تقوم بازاحة البستم بقوة الى الاسفل وينتج هذا الانفجار نتيجة لضغط الهواء والوقود معا
العادم : بصعود البستم الى الاعلى وفتح صمام العادم يتم طرد العوادم الى تخلفت نتيجة الاشتعال الذى حدث فى المرحلة السابقة 

ما هو الفرق بين المحرك الديزل والمحرك البنزين؟(حشرحة بالعامية)

من حيث طريقة عمل كل منهما 
1-دة بيشتغل بالديزل ودة بيشتغل بالبنزين
2- فى دورة المحرك : فى المحرك الديزل البستم بينزل ويسحب هواء بس
اما فى المحرك البنزين البستم بينزل ويسحب هواء ورشة بنزين
3- عملية ضخ الوقود فى المحرك الديزل بتتم فى المرحلة الثانية اما فى البنزين تتم فى المرحلة الاولى 
4-عملية الاحتراق فى المحرك البنزبن تحتاج الى شموع اشعال (البوجيهات) اما فى المحرك الديزل فتتم عملية الاحتراق عن طريق الضغط

من حيث الاداء
1 المحرك الديزل ذو كفائة عالية مقارنة بمحرك البنزين وتأتي الزيادة في الكفاءة من إرتفاع نسبة االضغط (compresses ratio) في محركات الديزل حيث تتراوح ما بين 1:14 إلى 1:25 أما البنزين فيتراوح ما بين 1:8 إلى 1:12 و كما هو معروف أن كفاءة المحرك تتناسب طرديا مع نسبة االضغط.
يعنى مثلا لو معاك محركين واحد ديزل وواحد بنزين والاتنين سعتهم واحدة مثلا 2000 سى سى 
محرك الديزل بيبقى ذو قوة وعزم دوران اعلى من البنزين 
2-يعتبر وقود الديزل ذو تكلفة منخفضة مقارنة بباقي أنواع الوقود كما أن الطاقة الكامنة فيه أعلى من الطاقة الكامنة في وقود البنزين
ماهى عيوب المحرك الديزل ؟
نسبة الضغط العالية في محركات الديزل والتي تصل إلى 1:25 يجبر المصمم على زيادة حجم ووزن المحرك مما يؤدي إلى غلاء محركات الديزل نسبيا
محركات الديزل لا تحتاج الى بوجيهات وبالرغم من كدة فيها بوجيهات لية ؟
عشان محركات الديزل بتعتمد على مبدئ الإشتعال الذاتي لخليط الوقود بالهواء إلا أن هذا الخليط تطبيقيا لا يشتعل حين يكون المحرك باردا مما يجعل محرك الديزل يحتاج رغم كونه محرك إشتعال
ذاتي إلى شموع إشعال البوجيهات


----------



## مسلم هادي (30 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شريف خليفه (30 مارس 2009)

الكبير كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
وتسلم يا كبير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (30 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى
تسلم


----------



## ehabnageh (6 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع ............شكرا لك يا باشمهندس..


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (10 فبراير 2010)

لو تتكرم بتوفير معلومة عن كيفية التشغيل الآمن للمحركات وكيفية اكتشاف الاعطال والتصرف عند ظهور اى علامات تشير الى عدم عمل المعدات بكفائة

اكون ممنونا جداااااااااااااااااااااااا حيث تواجهنا مشكلة مع المشغلين فى مراقبة العدادات وكيفية التعرف على الاعطال مبكرا .. اقصد ما يخص محركات الديزل
سيف


----------



## shadi-ayman (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا كثير


----------



## أيمن السيد جوده (8 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
يعطيك العافية


----------

